# [RISOLTO]Partizione di boot e raid

## blindevil84

Ciao a tutti,

E' da un paio di giorni che da arch linux volevo passare a gentoo. Ho un Sony vaio z21 con raid. Ho seguito la guida uufficiale, ma ho un problema l'array di boot non viene montato all'inizio e quindi ogni volta che riavvio devo scrivere i comandi di GRUB manualmente. Ho guardato sia il file mdadm.conf sia fstab e tutto è configurato in maniera giusta. Mdadm parte a livello di boot. Non so che fare sapreste aiutarmi?

----------

## ago

prova a postare le configurazioni

----------

## .:deadhead:.

benvenuto!

Intendi dire che il portatile ha un RAID al proprio interno? Non è che è un fake raid che windows via software ti assembla il raid 0?

Quando effettui il boot con il livecd quanti dischi vedi?

Se stai usando mdadm per unire i 2 dischi ssd che hai, potresti mirrorare in raid1 la /boot (50mb son fin troppi) o fregartene del mirror e pace così al boot la faccenda è semplice.

Ed il resto, se proprio vuoi, lo metti in raid0.

Raccontaci un po' di più, e posta il grub.conf , cat /proc/mdstat , l'output di fdisk -l ed altre info che potrebbero esser utili.

ciao

----------

## blindevil84

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> benvenuto!
> 
> Intendi dire che il portatile ha un RAID al proprio interno? Non è che è un fake raid che windows via software ti assembla il raid 0?
> 
> Quando effettui il boot con il livecd quanti dischi vedi?
> ...

 

Ciao a tutti sono riuscito a fare funzionare tutto..non so per quale motivo ma commentando la riga dello splashscreen si sono risolti tutti i problemi. Ora un problema con la configurazione php. Aprirò un post adatto! Grazie mille dell'aiuto!

----------

